# shiny black



## ahoiberg (Jun 21, 2007)

what are some of you using for the black, shiny, reflective background that i'm seeing in some of the pictures?

is it a kitchen/bath tile from HD or something?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 21, 2007)

Somebody mentioned yesterday that they kept the door from a discarded oven.
Junk yard stuff!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 21, 2007)

I use a piece of black acrylic that a friend of mine gave me.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 21, 2007)

My photo tent came with a little table to set inside the tent and it has a white reflective top and they also sent a real shiny black flat piece that fits over the white top in case you what to use black.  Wow, major run on sentence. []


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 22, 2007)

I am using a piece of black glass.  It is actually the front of an oven door.


----------

